# تعبت جدا جدا جدا من الهااااااااااااب



## ronaldomedo (27 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم يا مهندسى المنتدى 

انا فعلا تعبت جدا من نتائج الهاب الغير منطقيه خصوصا فى مسالة حساب كمية الهواء نفسى اعرف من اى مهندس شغال فى المقاولات بيحدد كمية الهواء لاى فراغ ازاى ومحدش يقولى من الهاب لان الهاب ممكن يكون بيطلع الحمل مظبوط لكن كمية الهواء المطلوبه داخل الغرفة او كميه الهواء الخارجيه المطلوبه بيكونوا غير منطقين 



فياريت المهندسين يقوللنا ازاى بيشتغلوا لو جالهم مشاريع وكدا وياريت محدش يقولى من القانون
q=1.08*cfm*TD لان الهاب شغال بالقانون دا والهواء بيطلع كتير

وانا جبت مشاريع كتير جدا منفذة بالفعل وبدات اعملها حسابات من جديد عشان اشوف انا شغال صح ولا غلط والنتيجة بتطلع زفت لان مفيش ولا مرة كمية الهواء اللى بطلعها بتكون زى اللى فى المشروع 

فانا مش عارف اشتغل ازااااااااى بصراحه

ونفس الموضوع لو عندى باكديج بتغذى فصول وطرقات وكافتيريا والخ مثلا ازاى اقدر احسب كمية الهواء الفريش اللى هتدخل على الباكديج دى لانى طبعا مستحيل اجمع كل الفريش بتاع كل فراغ وشكرا 

ومش هطول عليكم ازاى برضه اقدر احسب مروحة الدخان وياريت مش بيكون ببرامج انا عايز شرح كدا من خلال نقاش يعنى 

وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## iNkHeArT (27 ديسمبر 2012)

يا باشمهندس الموضوع مش متعلق بحمل حراري وكميه هواء بس
وازاي بتحكم علي النتيجه انها غير منطقيه .؟؟؟
المووضع قبل الحسابات فيه متغيرت كتير لازم انت تكون علي علم بيها
مثلا نوع المكان ومتطلباته من الهواء
متطلبات تغيير الهواء / ساعه
المعماري
عدد الاشخاص
بعدين ياريت ترفق مثال للحسابات الغير منطقيه اللي بتقول عليها عشان الناس تشوفها وتقدر تفيدك
واسال الله لك التوفيق


----------



## broken2th (27 ديسمبر 2012)

يا باشا جرب الايليت وحتنسى الهاب نهائياً

الايليت كل حاجة ستاندرد 

برنامج بيشرح نفسه بنفسه

جرب وأنت الحكم
​


----------



## أسيل عبد الرزاق (27 ديسمبر 2012)

*الهاب برنامج فاشل وغير دقيق ابدا والاحمال خطا بالاضافة الى كميات الهواء ايضا تطلع كلها خطا 
مع اني تعبت عليه كثيرا ولكن للاسف اكتشفت انه من افشل البرامج
لو احد من الاخوة يتكرم ويضع لنا رابط تحميل الايليت النسخة الاصلية لان معظم يلي بالمنتدى هو نسخة تجريبية *


----------



## broken2th (27 ديسمبر 2012)

أسيل عبد الرزاق قال:


> *الهاب برنامج فاشل وغير دقيق ابدا والاحمال خطا بالاضافة الى كميات الهواء ايضا تطلع كلها خطا
> مع اني تعبت عليه كثيرا ولكن للاسف اكتشفت انه من افشل البرامج
> لو احد من الاخوة يتكرم ويضع لنا رابط تحميل الايليت النسخة الاصلية لان معظم يلي بالمنتدى هو نسخة تجريبية *


 

أنا ما عرفش إذا كان كل النسخ الفي المنتدى تجريبية ولا لا


بس هذه هي النسخة اللي عندي 


وجربتها ووزعتها على مهندسين كتير وشغالة زي الفل


كل ما عليك أنك تنزل الفايل ده

ch7setup - Download - 4shared


وتستبه -يعني تعمل له setup- وتروح واخد الملف المرفق

وتفك الضغط وتحط الملفين اللي فيه في الموقع الآتي وصفه

C:\windows\Program files\elite\chvacw

أو في أي مكان انت نزلت فيه البرنامج


إذا اتبعت الخطوات بطريقة صحيحة فإن البرنامج سيعمل بصورة جيدة


و إذا حصل أي خطأ فإن البرنامج سيسمح لك فقط بإنشاء 2 zones فقط لا أكثر


عندها عليك أن تحك راسك جيدا ثم تعيد الخطوات


وبالتوفيق
​


----------



## broken2th (27 ديسمبر 2012)

وبالمناسبة إذا نزل معك البرنامج واشتغل تمام


فأي تحديث للبرنامج لن يحتاج إلى **** مرة أخرى

​


----------



## ronaldomedo (28 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا لكل الاعضاء الذين قاموا بالرد وهحاول اجرب الاليت واشوفه بس ياريت لو فى شرح اكون شاكر جدا لحضراتكم


----------



## أسيل عبد الرزاق (28 ديسمبر 2012)

broken2th قال:


> وبالمناسبة إذا نزل معك البرنامج واشتغل تمام
> 
> 
> فأي تحديث للبرنامج لن يحتاج إلى **** مرة أخرى
> ...


الله يفتح عليك ابواب الرزق ويجزيك الخير ويجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ronaldomedo (28 ديسمبر 2012)

امين يارب العالمين

ياريت من الاخوة الاعضاء اللى عنده **** لبرنامج hvac solution

يبقى جزاه الله خيرا


----------



## ronaldomedo (28 ديسمبر 2012)

اللى عنده مفتاح تسجيل يعنى بلاش كلمة ****


----------



## zanitty (28 ديسمبر 2012)

صديقى 
المعادله صحيحه و المشكله فى الهاب 
حدثت معى ذات المشكله منذ 3 سنوات و لما غلب امرى قررت الاتصال بمهندس الدعم الفنى فى شركه كارير و ارسلت له الملف لدراسه سبب المشكله 
و حتى اليوم لم اتلق منه ردا عن السبب 

و من يومها انتقلت الى الايليت و كل نتائجه مبهره بصراحه 
ايضا حساب الحمل الحرارى بالريفيت يكاد يكون مماثل للايليت


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (28 ديسمبر 2012)

ronaldomedo قال:


> شكرا لكل الاعضاء الذين قاموا بالرد وهحاول اجرب الاليت واشوفه بس ياريت لو فى شرح اكون شاكر جدا لحضراتكم



طيب اصبر بس من فضلك ابعت التقرير عشان نشوف كمية الهواء الي بتطلع دي اد اية ونحاول نحل المشلكة مع بعض 

انا بحترم جداا برنامج الهاب وشغال معاية كويس جداااا 

من فضلك ارفق التقرير 

تحياتي لك


----------



## ronaldomedo (29 ديسمبر 2012)

انا مش قادر اصدق نفسى المهندس زانتى والمهندس محمد عبد الفتاح منورين والله يا بشمهندسين 

ممكن يكون الطريق زحمه ولا حاجه يا بشمهندس زانتى عشان كدا الرد بتاع كارير لسه موصلش انا نزلت برنامج الاليت فعلا حاولت فيه كذا مرة مش فاهم ليه التقارير بتاعته بتطلع باصفار كلها انا بصراحه مش عارف اشتغل عليه ولو تتكرم وتنزل شرحه او حتى مقتطفات واحنا نكمل اكون شاكر ليك جدا وانا نزلت الريفيت 2013 حاسس انه اسطورة بس شكله مش بيحبنى مش عارف اسب الحمل بيه برضه

تحت امرك يا بشمهندس محمد هنزلك التقرير هو اللى انا بعمله بجيب مشروع اتنفذ وابدا احسب الحمل له عشان اشوف انا ماشى صح ولا غلط ودايما بطلع غلط تقريبا انا منفعش ولا ايه
ان شاء الله هحاول ارفعلك التقرير عشان بجد انا تعبت من الهاب او من نفسى عشان مظلمش الهاب والله انا خايف لكون بجيب مشاريع اتنفذت غلط وظالم الهاب معايا اصل انا عارف حظى


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (29 ديسمبر 2012)

ronaldomedo قال:


> انا مش قادر اصدق نفسى المهندس زانتى والمهندس محمد عبد الفتاح منورين والله يا بشمهندسين
> 
> ممكن يكون الطريق زحمه ولا حاجه يا بشمهندس زانتى عشان كدا الرد بتاع كارير لسه موصلش انا نزلت برنامج الاليت فعلا حاولت فيه كذا مرة مش فاهم ليه التقارير بتاعته بتطلع باصفار كلها انا بصراحه مش عارف اشتغل عليه ولو تتكرم وتنزل شرحه او حتى مقتطفات واحنا نكمل اكون شاكر ليك جدا وانا نزلت الريفيت 2013 حاسس انه اسطورة بس شكله مش بيحبنى مش عارف اسب الحمل بيه برضه
> 
> ...



معلش يا هندسة ياريت تعملو ارشيف عشان المراجعة تكون دقيقة 


تحياتي لك


----------



## ronaldomedo (29 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## ronaldomedo (29 ديسمبر 2012)

اوك ياهندسه هرفعه ارشيف 

وشكرا لحضرتك


----------



## ronaldomedo (29 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## ronaldomedo (29 ديسمبر 2012)

*الارشيف*

مشاهدة المرفق hap archive.zip


----------



## broken2th (29 ديسمبر 2012)

ronaldomedo قال:


>


 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الله .....

طب مش عيب عليك يا باشا تدي البرنامج مدخلات غلط وتقول له انت اللي غلطان


طب يبقى آشري 62 حاطط

minimum ventilation rate for bedrooms 5 cfm/person

وانت تحط معدل هواء التهوية 50 cfm/person

يبقى ده اسمه كلام يا بيه

معليش لازم تركز أوي أوي في أي مدخل من مدخلات برامج حساب الأحمال

ولازم تفلفل هو قاصد إيه وانت بتدخل إيه

وإلا حنختلف

وبالنسبة للإيليت هو بيبقى بيجيب أصفار لأنه افتراضياً وعشان يسهل على نفسه الحسابات

بيشوف البيك أور Peak hour ويحسب عليها وبس 

وعشان هو أمين بيجيب لك باقي الساعات أصفار 

ما لم تجبره أنت على حساب كافة ساعات اليوم

وبعدين يا باشا انا بصراحة مابعرف بالضبط العوامل المناخية بتاعت جدة

بس ما قابلتنيش منطقة ساحلية ظروف الهواء الخارجي الي بتصمم عليه

تكون الرطوبة النسبية ليه أقل من 20%

انت كاتب 109/74.3 OA DB/WB 

ولو حسبت الرطوبة النسبية بهذه المعطيات حيتبين لك كلامي


معليش للمرة الثانية لازم تراجع واحدة واحدة كل مدخلاتك علشان تجيلك نتائج صحيحة

وتقبل مروري وخالص شكري
​


----------



## ronaldomedo (29 ديسمبر 2012)

broken2th قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> الله .....
> 
> ...



شكرا على تعليقك اللى اكيد استفد منه بس انا هرد على ملاحظاتك من وجهة نظرى طبعا 
1- بالنسبه للظروف المناخيه بتاعة جده هى دى اللى متسجله فى الهاب او لو طلعتها من اشرى 2009 هتلاقيها نفس القيمه مع العلم ان فى ناس كتير بياخدوها 115 جافه و80 ويت بالب
2- انا حاطط 100 cfm هواء خارجى ودا لسبب ان الغرفه دى فيها حمام وفيها مروحة طرد بسعة 100 يبقى لازم اوفرها الكميه بتاعتها ياهندسه ولا ايييييييه يا بيه

وانا متقبل مرورك جدا على فكرة وياريت اشوف تعليقاتك على طول


----------



## ronaldomedo (29 ديسمبر 2012)

مش عيب عليك انت يا هندسه تظلمنى كدا من غير متسمع دفاعى 

بقى الهاب يعمل فينا كدا يا اخوانا


----------



## ronaldomedo (29 ديسمبر 2012)

وبعدين لو انت حطيت ال5 cfm /person ولا هتفرق حاجه وجربها 

دا الهاب دا هيجننى


----------



## ronaldomedo (29 ديسمبر 2012)

فينك يا بشمهندس زانتى ياللى ناصفنى


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (30 ديسمبر 2012)

انا نزلت الارشيف مش شغال من فضلك ارفعو تاني 

انا مشاريعي شغال فيها وكمية الهواء بتطلع متوسط 400 cfm للطن الواحد 

انا في انتظار رفع الارشيف تاني او ابعتة علي الاميل


----------



## zanitty (30 ديسمبر 2012)

الظروف المناخيه لجده مظبوطه كده حسب اشرى زى ما ذكر اخونا المهندس رونالدينيو قبل ما يحترف 
اما راييى فى الهاب فقلته فى المشاركه السابقه و قلت ان مهندس الدعم الفنى لكارير مجاوبش لحد النهارده


----------



## ronaldomedo (30 ديسمبر 2012)

zanitty قال:


> الظروف المناخيه لجده مظبوطه كده حسب اشرى زى ما ذكر اخونا المهندس رونالدينيو قبل ما يحترف
> اما راييى فى الهاب فقلته فى المشاركه السابقه و قلت ان مهندس الدعم الفنى لكارير مجاوبش لحد النهارده




تعليق صغير بس يا هندسه انا مش رونالدينيو قبل مايحترف انا اتخن شويه اعتبرنى رونالدو بعد ما بطل


----------



## ronaldomedo (30 ديسمبر 2012)

م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد قال:


> انا نزلت الارشيف مش شغال من فضلك ارفعو تاني
> 
> انا مشاريعي شغال فيها وكمية الهواء بتطلع متوسط 400 cfm للطن الواحد
> 
> انا في انتظار رفع الارشيف تاني او ابعتة علي الاميل




انا نزلت الارشيف وشغال عندى يا هندسه على هاب hap 4.41


----------



## ductlator (30 ديسمبر 2012)

مناقشات محترمة جداً شكراص لكل القائمين عليها


----------



## ronaldomedo (30 ديسمبر 2012)

ductlator قال:


> مناقشات محترمة جداً شكراص لكل القائمين عليها



كلنا بنتعلم من بعض وبنستفيد اكتر لما بنفكر بصوت عالى


----------



## ronaldomedo (30 ديسمبر 2012)

*الارشيف وكمان الملفات العاديه اللى هى مش ارشيف يعنى*



م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد قال:


> انا نزلت الارشيف مش شغال من فضلك ارفعو تاني انا مشاريعي شغال فيها وكمية الهواء بتطلع متوسط 400 cfm للطن الواحد انا في انتظار رفع الارشيف تاني او ابعتة علي الاميل


 اتفضل يا هندسه arab check.zip


----------



## كاسر (30 ديسمبر 2012)

ronaldomedo قال:


> مشاهدة المرفق 86655






البرنامج أعطاك النتيجة المنطقية  

حسب مدخلاتك 


والعملية قد لا تبدو واضحة بالشكل الكافي لكن من واجبنا نوضحها لك​


----------



## كاسر (30 ديسمبر 2012)

وعشان نشتغل صح المطلوب منك لو تكرمت تزودنا بالمعلومات البسيطة التالية من التقرير

وسنحسب ال cfm مع بعض

ومن ثم بإذن الله سأعطيك طريقة تضبط بها الـ cfm حسب المطلوب بواسطة برنامج الهاب

هل أنت مستعد 

أم أنني أتيت في الوقت الخطأ؟!!



​


----------



## ronaldomedo (30 ديسمبر 2012)

انت دائما فى التوقيت الصح

وانا مستعد دائما 

بس قووووووووولوا بقى


----------



## كاسر (30 ديسمبر 2012)

تسلم ياهندسة

المطلوب إنك تجيب من التقرير المعلومات التالية:

أول صفحة تقريبا:
Leaving DB

ومن رابع صفحة تقريبا، اسمها: System Psychrometrics 

Zone cond (BTU/hr)

Zone Temp F

وتحصل حاجة تحت Table 1 مكتوب
Air Density .... :At sea level= 1.08 At site altitude=????? BTU

جيب لنا ?????







​


----------



## ronaldomedo (30 ديسمبر 2012)

كاسر قال:


> تسلم ياهندسة
> 
> المطلوب إنك تجيب من التقرير المعلومات التالية:
> 
> ...



شكرا على مرورك وانا بحب التفاعل دا وتحت امرك وكله موجود بالصور والنقاش هيوصل للذروه ان شاء الله


----------



## ronaldomedo (30 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## كاسر (31 ديسمبر 2012)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

من التقرير الذي وضحته في مشاركتك الاخيرة نلخص التالي:

Q=43490

Air Density * Heat Capacity * Conversion factor=1.078

Zone or Room Temp=76.2 

FLeaving (coil) Temp or Supply Temp= 59.8 F

لحد الآن كل المعلومات أخذناها من التقرير، والهدف نتأكد هل شغل الهاب صح أو لا 

ثم بعد ذلك سنوضح لماذا قيمة الـ cfm التي أوجدها الهاب لا تتفق مع المتعارف عليه 300-400 cfm / طن


----------



## كاسر (31 ديسمبر 2012)

نطبق القانون ونحصل على التالي:

cfm=Q/(1.078*TD)=43490/(1.078*(76.2-59.8))

cfm=2460

والقيمة التي أوجدها الهاب هي 
2469 cfm

والفرق 9 بسبب التقريب في النتائج

إذن عرفنا الآن أن القيمة التي أوجدها الهاب صحيحة

ولكنها تختلف عما هو متعارف عليه وموصى به وهو أن يكون 300-400cfm لكل طن

يعني أن المكان الذي في المثال يحتاج 4طن من المفترض أن نجد باكج يونت له cfm بحدود 1600cfm

بينما الهاب معطيني 2469cfm
؟؟؟؟

لا تستغرب حينما قلت لك انك أنت من أمر الهاب ليخرج هذه القيمة
!!!

ولدي دليل بخط يدك على ذلك



لكن قبل الدليل والبينة وطريقة التعديل

هل الامور لهذه اللحظة واضحة؟


----------



## كاسر (31 ديسمبر 2012)

وبالمناسبة يابشمهندس وعشان نكون عارفين إننا نتكلم لغة وحدة 

ياليت تقولي الفرق بين

zone load

system load

وعشان المتابع معنا يركز وما يتوه أثناء التطبيق


----------



## aati badri (31 ديسمبر 2012)

كاسر قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> من التقرير الذي وضحته في مشاركتك الاخيرة نلخص التالي:
> 
> FLeaving (coil) Temp or Supply Temp= 59.8 F



يقول مهندسنا انه تم تعديلها الى 58 فلماذا ظهرت 59.8
ولماذا حسبت على اساس 59.8 صديقي كاسر


----------



## كاسر (31 ديسمبر 2012)

aati badri قال:


> يقول مهندسنا انه تم تعديلها الى 58 فلماذا ظهرت 59.8
> ولماذا حسبت على اساس 59.8 صديقي كاسر



إلماحه جميلة من حبيبنا واستاذنا

البرنامج هو اللي حسب على اساس 59.8 وأنا تابعت وراه ليس إلا

نعم صحيح انك كشفت اللعبة وأظهرت الدليل على إن أخونا رونالدو هو اللي اجبر البرنامج على زيادة الـ cfm


لأن المدخلات كانت درجة حرارة الغرفة Troom ودرجة حرارة السبلاي Tsupply

وبالتالي فالبرنامج مزنوق بين هاتين الدرجتين وليس له مخرج إلا زيادة كمية الهواء للوصول إلى Zone Load أو Q


لكن التعديل بين 58 و 59.8 فأستأذنك ان نؤجلها لوقت آخر لكي نركز على القضية الاكبر
​


----------



## ronaldomedo (31 ديسمبر 2012)

كاسر قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> من التقرير الذي وضحته في مشاركتك الاخيرة نلخص التالي:
> 
> ...




ما شاء الله عليك ياهندسه واضح اننا هنستفيد جدا من مشاركاتك


----------



## ronaldomedo (31 ديسمبر 2012)

كاسر قال:


> نطبق القانون ونحصل على التالي:
> 
> cfm=Q/(1.078*TD)=43490/(1.078*(76.2-59.8))
> 
> ...





هههههههههههههههههههههه من غير دليل انا مصدقك اكيد اصل انا بقول كلام كتير


----------



## ronaldomedo (31 ديسمبر 2012)

كاسر قال:


> وبالمناسبة يابشمهندس وعشان نكون عارفين إننا نتكلم لغة وحدة
> 
> ياليت تقولي الفرق بين
> 
> ...



ان شاء الله بنتكلم لغة واحدة 

لحد علمى المتواضع ان 
Zone Load هو الحمل اللى موجود داخل الغرفة او المكان المكيف الحمل الداخلى يعنى من غير حساب نسبة الفريس اير
System Load هو الحمل الكلى للغرفة او مجموعه من الغرف لو متركبين على ماكينه واحدة وبيدخل معاها حساب الحمل الخاص بالفريش اير

يارب اكون فاهم صح ولا اروح اغير المهنه


----------



## ronaldomedo (31 ديسمبر 2012)

كاسر قال:


> إلماحه جميلة من حبيبنا واستاذنا
> 
> البرنامج هو اللي حسب على اساس 59.8 وأنا تابعت وراه ليس إلا
> 
> ...



كلام جميل يا هندسه انا فعلا دخلتله المدخلات دى بس لانى مقدرش ادخله كمية الهواء المطلوبه وهو يطلعلى درجة حرارة السبلاى الا فى اماكن معينه اللى بيكون اهتمامى فيها بنسبة تغير الهواء فى الساعة للمكان دا وعشان كدا بحطله كمية الهواء ودرجه حرارة الغرفة وهو اللى بيطلعلى الناتج درجة حرارة السبلاى بنفسه

اكمل فى المهنه ولا اغيرها يا جماعه  ياريت حد يفيدنى


----------



## ronaldomedo (31 ديسمبر 2012)

كاسر قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> من التقرير الذي وضحته في مشاركتك الاخيرة نلخص التالي:
> 
> ...




من خلال المشاركه دى اعتبرت ان الهاب عبارة عم اله حاسبه بس وخايف ليطلع كدا فعلا


----------



## aati badri (31 ديسمبر 2012)

كاسر قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> من التقرير الذي وضحته في مشاركتك الاخيرة نلخص التالي:
> 
> ...





Q=Air Density * Heat Capacity * Conversion factor


Conversion factor=(1.078


----------



## aati badri (31 ديسمبر 2012)

أرى أن يصار الى

zt=71.6

st=55.5


----------



## ronaldomedo (31 ديسمبر 2012)

aati badri قال:


> أرى أن يصار الى
> 
> zt=71.6
> 
> st=55.5



لو امكن توضيح اكتر يا هندسه


----------



## كاسر (31 ديسمبر 2012)

aati badri قال:


> Q=Air Density * Heat Capacity * Conversion factor
> 
> 
> Conversion factor=(1.078



عفوا يابشمهندس

القانون الاصلي يقول

Q=m *Cp*DT

ونحن نعرف إن 
m=ro * cfm

طبعا ro=Density

فالمقصود إن 

Q=m*Cp*DT

Q=ro * cfm*Cp*DT

Q=(ro*Cp) * cfm*DT


Q=1.078 * cfm*DT


طبعا 1.078 خاصة بمدينة جدة حسب الهاب


----------



## كاسر (31 ديسمبر 2012)

ronaldomedo قال:


> كلام جميل يا هندسه انا فعلا دخلتله المدخلات دى بس لانى مقدرش ادخله كمية الهواء المطلوبه وهو يطلعلى درجة حرارة السبلاى الا فى اماكن معينه اللى بيكون اهتمامى فيها بنسبة تغير الهواء فى الساعة للمكان دا وعشان كدا بحطله كمية الهواء ودرجه حرارة الغرفة وهو اللى بيطلعلى الناتج درجة حرارة السبلاى بنفسه
> 
> اكمل فى المهنه ولا اغيرها يا جماعه  ياريت حد يفيدنى



طيب لما يكون عندنا باكج يونت محدودة في كمية الهواء

هل نستطيع ضبط درجة حرارة السبلاي بينما انا محدود في كمية الهواء الخاصة بالباكج؟؟





​


----------



## كاسر (31 ديسمبر 2012)

كاسر قال:


> طيب لما يكون عندنا باكج يونت محدودة في كمية الهواء
> 
> هل نستطيع ضبط درجة حرارة السبلاي بينما انا محدود في كمية الهواء الخاصة بالباكج؟؟
> 
> ...



بمعنى آخر

لو ركبت الباكج في النظام الذي نتحدث عنه وكانت مروحة الباكج حسب الواقع تعطي 1600cfm وقدرة الباكج هي 4 طن كما هي الحسبة في الهاب ولكن اختلفت كمية للهواء بين الواقع وبين حساب الهاب

فهل ستكون درجة حرارة السبلاي 59.8

أم ستتغير؟؟

بل ستتغير بسبب تغير كمية الهواء

ولو رجعنا للكتالوجات لوجدنا كتالوج كارير للوحدة باكج 4طن مثلا 
تعطيك معادلات لتحسب درجة حرارة السبلاي تحت الظروف المختلفة


----------



## كاسر (31 ديسمبر 2012)

فانا في هذه الحالة مجبر على تحديد كمية الهواء وترك تحديد قيمة درجة حرارة السبلاي للبرنامج

أما أن أجبر البرنامج على درجات حرارة معينة للغرفة والسبلاي ثم اكلف الهواء مالا يطيق فهذا محال 

الواحد لتر أو الواحد قدم مكعب من الهواء له قدرة على حمل كمية معينة من الحرارة Cp

فإذا رغبت بنقل كمية معينة من الحرارة وإزالتها من الزون فأنا أمام خيارين

إما ان أغير درجة حرارة السبلاي وتكون أقل

أو أزيد كمية الهواء لتلبي الحاجة المطلوبة​


----------



## aati badri (31 ديسمبر 2012)

كاسر قال:


> عفوا يابشمهندس
> 
> القانون الاصلي يقول
> 
> ...



معليش ياهندسة اتعبتك لاني ما كنت مفهوم كفاية
كلما قصدته ان الرقم يخص المعامل فقط Conversion factor=(1.078 
وليس كما ظهر كمعادلة لل1.078 =Q


----------



## ronaldomedo (31 ديسمبر 2012)

كاسر قال:


> بمعنى آخر
> 
> لو ركبت الباكج في النظام الذي نتحدث عنه وكانت مروحة الباكج حسب الواقع تعطي 1600cfm وقدرة الباكج هي 4 طن كما هي الحسبة في الهاب ولكن اختلفت كمية للهواء بين الواقع وبين حساب الهاب
> 
> ...



اكيد ياهندسه لو حددت انا كمية الهواء للغرفة هيطلعلى هو درجة حرارة السبلاى المناسبه لكمية الهواء دى لكن دا كلام جميل بس مستحيل تطبيقة لسبب بسيط والسبب دا هو راس الموضوع اصلا

ازاى اقدر احدد الغرفة مثلا محتاجه كمية هواء قد ايه بالظبط وانا بحسب الحمل 
انت بتفكرنى بزميل قالى مرة انت تحسب الحمل على الهاب عادى وتعرف محتاج طن قد ايه وتروح للكتالوجات تشوف الماكينه اللى انت اخترتها وبتطلع كمية هواء كام ويكون دا اللى هيكون فى الغرفة 
الكلام دا مع اختلافى معاه طبعا هيكون مفيد لما مثلا هختار وحدة Concealed مثلا فى غرفة صغيرة فى الحالة دى مش هكون مهتم قوى بكمية الهواء اللى طلعت فى الهاب وبرضه المفروض تطلع متقاربه 
لكن تعالى نفترض مثلا عندى فندق ولا مدرسة ولا مكاتب كتير وهصممها بماكينات باكيدج Not Standard هتتصنع مخصوص للمشروع يعنى انا المصمم اللى هيقول للمورد اعملى ماكينه حملها قد كدا وبتطلع كمية هواء قد كدا بالظروف اللى انا عايزها بمعنى الهواء بيدخل ويخرج من الكويل بحرارة معينه يعنى
هعمل انا ايه فى الحالة دى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

هو دا سبب الموضوع اصلا من الاول انا كمصمم لازم لما استعمل الهاب او اى برنامج ابقى عارف ان النتائج اللى هتطلع من حيث كل حاجه مظبوطه من كمية هواء من حمل من درجة دخول وخروج الهواء من الكويل حتى شكل التقرير نفسه يهمنى فى ايصال المعلومه اللى الجهة المختصة بمناقشة هذا التقرير 


مش عارف الناس فاهمه كلامى ولا لا بس انا شايف ان الموضوع كبير


----------



## ronaldomedo (31 ديسمبر 2012)

كاسر قال:


> فانا في هذه الحالة مجبر على تحديد كمية الهواء وترك تحديد قيمة درجة حرارة السبلاي للبرنامج
> 
> أما أن أجبر البرنامج على درجات حرارة معينة للغرفة والسبلاي ثم اكلف الهواء مالا يطيق فهذا محال
> 
> ...



كلام حضرتك صح مليون فى الميه نظريا على الورق يعنى بمعنى انا ازاى هقدر احدد كمية الهواء اصلا لغرفة ما وانا لسه بحسبلها الحمل بتاعها هى دى المشكله هو دا راس الموضوع 

انا اكيد لما باجى احسب حمل معين لغرفة ما انا بدخل بعض الحاجات المعلومه لدى عشان اعرف حاجات مش معلومه لدى 
بدخل حرارة الجو الخارجى لانى اعرفها وبدخل حرارة الغرفة لانى عايز اوصلها وبدخل الظروف المتعلقة بالغرفة لانى عارفها او متوقعها 
ولازم ادخل درجة حرارة السبلاى لان دى برضه اعرفها بشكل ما مش دقيقة صحيح بس ليها رنج معين مش هتخرج عنه 

بدخل كل دا عشان اعرف حمل وكمية هواء 
الهاب يشكر بيقول على الحمل لكن مش مصدقه فى كمية الهواء 

هو دا اللى تاعبنى يا هندسه 
وياريت الكل يشارك عشان كل الناس تفهم اكتر


----------



## ronaldomedo (31 ديسمبر 2012)

سوال لكل الاعضاء 

انا مثلا حسبت حمل غرفة ما وطلعت مثلا 4 طن وكمية هواء معينه وبعدين عملت selection للماكينه المناسبه وطلعت مثلا 4 طن و1400 CFM
والاستشارى قالى مثلا عايز اشوف الحسابات مش بالمنطق الحسابات اللى هقدمها دى لازم يكون ارقام النتائج قريبه من اختيارى للوحدة من حيث الحمل وكمية الهواء مع بعض الاتنين مش حاجه لوحدها 

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
صح ولا انا فاهم غلط


----------



## broken2th (31 ديسمبر 2012)

ronaldomedo قال:


> مش عيب عليك انت يا هندسه تظلمنى كدا من غير متسمع دفاعى
> 
> بقى الهاب يعمل فينا كدا يا اخوانا


​ 

آه والله العظيم عيب علي وعيب كبير كمان


أنا آسف آآآآآآآآآآآآآسف يا باشا

والله العظيم حلاوة النقاش اللي في البوست ده فتحت شهيتي للهاب 

جزاك الله خيراً

أنا في أشد الشوق لأعرف حل مشكلتك
​


----------



## ronaldomedo (31 ديسمبر 2012)

broken2th قال:


> آه والله العظيم عيب علي وعيب كبير كمان
> 
> 
> أنا آسف آآآآآآآآآآآآآسف يا باشا
> ...



هههههههههههههههههههههههه انا بهزر معاك 

ربنا يحل مشكلتنا قريب قادر يا كريم


----------



## hani electrovie (31 ديسمبر 2012)

انا شخصيا مهندس كهرباء بس جربت التصميم بالاليت وفعلا البرنامج سهل وطريقة المدخلات بسيطه والنتائج تفصيلية.


----------



## ronaldomedo (1 يناير 2013)

مفيش مشكلة اننا نستخدم الاليت بس دا مش معناه اننا نرمى الهاب اكيد فى شوية ظبط وخلاص لان الكلام دا معناه اننا كنا شغالين غلط بقى قبل الاليت


----------



## ronaldomedo (1 يناير 2013)

ارجو من الاخوة الافاضل استكمال الموضوع حتى تعم الفائدة على الجميع


----------



## ronaldomedo (1 يناير 2013)

هى الناس زهقت ولا ايه ؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## ronaldomedo (3 يناير 2013)

الوووووووووووووووووووووو


----------



## nezarmohamed (3 يناير 2013)

السلام علي كل اعضاء المنتدى المحترمين
لقد تابعت ردودكم جميعا و احب ان اشارك معكم فى رأيى المتواضع عسى ان استطيع ان اضيف شيئا لأعضاء هذا المنتدى الذى طالما استفدت من وجودى هنا على الرغم من قلة مشاركاتى
اولا انا عايزك تشرب الشاى و تفطر كويس عشان نبتدى نتكلم و نفهم مع بعض


----------



## nezarmohamed (3 يناير 2013)

اولا احنا حنتكلم على الهاب و طريقة حسابة و بعدين الاليت و الفرق بينهم بس من ناحية حسابات الهواء عشان الحمل دة مش عايزين ندخل فية دلوقت و هو فى الاتنين اعتقد انو مش حايفرق كتير عشان هو بيعتمد على معاملات العزل و مدى اختيارك المدخلات بطريقة محترفة


----------



## nezarmohamed (3 يناير 2013)

بص بقى يا سيدى عشان نفهم حسابات الهواء كويس لا بديل عن فهم السيكرومتريك process كويس و اللى لازم نعرفة ان الهاب بيعتمد على طريقة الحساب المذكورة فى كتاب carrier load estimation و دة فية جزء جميل فى الأخر بيتكلم عن ال psychrometric process لو فهمناه كويس هنعرف البرنامج لية بيعمل معانا كدة


----------



## دعيرم (3 يناير 2013)

للرفع للفائدة


----------



## nezarmohamed (3 يناير 2013)

كل الكلام اللى قالو اخوانا عن موضوع ضبط درجة حرارة الsupply air مضبوط مية فى المية يعنى الهاب بيطلب منك انك تديلو supply air tempreture او الcfm و ال bypass factor و الا مش هايقدر يحسبلك 
طيب هو الهاب بيعمل اية هو اول حاجة بيحسب الgrand sensible heat factor GSHF و ده عبارة عن الحمل الحسى الكلى على الحسى و الكامل الكلى و بيطلع بميل معين حسب نسبة الsensible to latent فى العاده 0.8 بس مش شرط يعنى مفيش حاجة اسمها لازم يعنى زى الأخوة اللى بيفترضوا ان لازم الطن يبقى 300-400 cfm و دة بنسمية rule of thumb يعنى نبقى نقارن بية نتايجنا بس مش دايما بيكون صح زى بردوا 1ton لكل 12 متر دى كلها افتراضات مش بالضرورة تكون صحيحة عشان كل مشروع و لة ظروفة و زى مانتا عارف ان حسابات الcfm بتعتمد على الحمل الحسى و ليس الكلى


----------



## nezarmohamed (3 يناير 2013)

انا شايف كمان من نتايجك ان gshf طالع 0.987 و دة معناه ان الحمل الكامن تقريبا لا يذكر و عشان كدة لازم يطلع معاك cfm عالى و فى نفس الوقت انت حاطط ال leaving db temp= 59 فا الموضوع لوجيك
انا اسف انا رايح مشوار سريع و حرجع اكمل


----------



## nezarmohamed (3 يناير 2013)

نستكمل الشرح
يبقى احنا قولنا ان الهاب عشان يحسب الهواء عايز الحمل و الbypass factor و الsupply tempreture يبقى هو عندة ميل الخط و درجة السبلاى اللى انا محددها و من الbypass اللى انا محددوا بردو يجيب الadp او الapparatus dew point و يقوم راسم خط على الpschycrometric chart و الخط دة حايتقاطع مع الخط الواصل بين درجة حرارة الغرفة و الخارجية فبقى عندى درجة السبلاى و درجة الmixed air و الحمل يقوم يحسب الهواء بالقانون دة( 
cfm(dehumidified air) =TSH/1.08(T MIX-T LDB
و ال cfm deumidified air هى الcfm supply air فى حالة عدم وجود bypass حولين الcoil
طبعا انا ممكن اعملك الكلام اللى فات كلة بقوانين و عوض و فيها و تخلص القصة لكن انا عايز نفهم احنا بنعمل اية بالضبط 
يا ريت لو فية حاجة فى اللى فات مش واضحة تقولى عشان نناقشها


----------



## nezarmohamed (3 يناير 2013)

طيب نرجع للمشكلة و هى ان انت مش عاجبك كمية الهواء 
انا ارد على حضرتك انت معندكش مشكلة و من حقك تطلب اى كمية هواء انت عايزها و تطلب من المصنع انة يعملهالك طالما حملك ح و مدخلاتك صح
قصة انة مش موجودة فى الكتالوجات انا عايز اقولك ان الموضوع دة قابلنى فى المشروع اللى انا فية حيث ان المصمم كان عامل المكن على cfm عالى و بعدين جم بتوع يورك و كاريير و ترين و قالوا ان المكن عندهم cfm قليل بس نفس الحمل المصمم مرضيش و بعدين جم بتوع بترا و قالوا احنا نعملها و صنعوها زى ما احنا عايزين بس طبعا المكن بييجى كبيير عشان مروحتة كبيرة و كان صعب شوية يركب فوق الfalse ceiling بس الموضوع مشى
الخلاصة انها مش حتفرق كتير عشان حتزود الcfm حيقل معاك الsupply air و العكس صحيح


----------



## nezarmohamed (3 يناير 2013)

نيجى بأة للمشكلة اللى فى الهاب و الفرق بينة و بين الاليت


----------



## zanitty (3 يناير 2013)

لا يا معلم متاخدناش فى دوكه كده 
كوبايه شاى و فطار معناها هننام جنبك  و اسالنى انا 
انت عاوز كوبايه شاى و بال رايق يعنى فى السهره نتمخمخ من كلامك


----------



## nezarmohamed (3 يناير 2013)

الهاب مشكلتة انو مش بيظبط درجة الرطوبة داخل الغرفة يعنى لو انا حددتلة 50% فى خانة الdehumidification ولا كأنة شايفها هو بيشتغل على درجة حرارة الغرفة بس و عشان تغير الrelative humidity ratioلازم تغير درجة السبلاى يعنى حتى لو غيرنا الcfm بدل ال supply temp بردوا لازم نعمل trial and error لحد مانضبط الrelative humidity ratio
طب هو بيعمل كدة لية هو بيعمل كدة عشان مثبت الgshf line و بيحرك الroom sensible heat factor line rshf مع التزامة بدرجة حرارة الغرفة تقوم تزيد معاه الrh


----------



## nezarmohamed (3 يناير 2013)

طيب هل تغيير مكان خط الgshf ينفع الاجابة اه ينفع بس نغير الcfm و دة اللى هو ايل علية فى كتابة load estimation صفحة 119 شكل 41 و قايل بالنص
Under specified room, outdoor
design conditions and quantity of outdoor air, RSHF and
GSHF are fixed. The position of RSHF is also fixed, but
the relative position of GSHF may vary as the supply air
quantity and supply air condition change.
يبقى المفروض لو غيرت درجة حرارة السبلاى او الcfm اللى انا عايزه يقوم يثبت الrshf و يحرك الgshf و يدينى كل الداتا اللى انا عايزها بس هو مش بيعمل كدة عشان حيقولك اصل لو حركت ال gshf حتدينى apparatus dew point عالية و مفيش ماكينات فى السوق تشتغل عند الدرجة دى طب مانتا يابن الحلال لو غيرتلك ال bypass factor ل 0.5 مثلا حتدينى adp قليلة اوى


----------



## nezarmohamed (3 يناير 2013)

نيجى بأه للحج الاليت هو بيلعب نفس اللعبة بس عشان يحافظ على room condition 75,50% يعمل اية ماهو لازم الخطين rshf, gshf يتقاطعوا عند الsupply temperatureاللى انا محددها يقوم لو ماظبتتش يقوم مسخن شوية و يحطلك حمل فى الخباثة وسط احمالك يسمية reserve او reheat و يرسمهولك على الchart ولا كأن فى حاجة حصلت بس هو بيكون صغير فالتغيير مش حتحس بية اوى


----------



## nezarmohamed (3 يناير 2013)

الاليت مش ماشى زى الهاب عشان يحسب الcfm يقوم يحسبة على حمل الغرفة يعنى room total load مش الكلى زى الهاب و كلاهما صح فيقسم حمل الغرفة على فرق السبلاى اللى انا محددة و الroom design tempاللى انا كمان محددة و بعدين يقوم مزود الfresh air على كمية الهواء اللى حسبها و يضيفها على هواء الغرفة فتطلع معاة كمية الهواء زيادة اللى حتدخل عند درجة السبلاى اللى انا محددها و دة حيسقع الغرفة يقوم يقولك عايز تعالج الزيادة ازاى و معندكش اختيار غير انك تسخن و قايل بالحرف this option is used when the supply air is greater than the required to meet the building load و مديك 3 اختيارات reheat,reserve,adjustو حتلاقى فى جميع الاحوال حيسخن وده عشان الخطين متقطعوش عند درجة الحرارة اللى انت مدييهالة مع انة لو حرك ال gshf شوية حتظبط معاة و ساعات بتطلع مظبوطة لما الحمل الحسى يكون اكبر نسبيا من الكامن و الخطين يتقاطعوا و ساعتها يبقى يا دار مدخلك شر و مش حنحتاج نسخن


----------



## اسكندر عمجة (3 يناير 2013)

لم أقرأ الموضوع كاملا نظرا لطوله و لضيق الوقت 
بس استشفيت كم نقطة خدهم بعين الاعتبار مع العلم أنا لم أعمل على الهاب و لا أدري إن كان جيدا أم سيئا

عالعموم بالنسبة لي 
أنا شايف كتييييييير الحمل المحسوس قريب من الحمل الكلي بفرق 600 btuh بالنسبة لي الفرق جدا قليل على شخصين و على 100 cfm هواء خارجي 

تانيا القانون اللي عم ينذكر كتير هو للحمل المحسوس فقط ...هل أخذت بعين الاعتبار أن الحمل في درجات الحرارة المأخوذة يجب أن يكون for space peak و ليس coil peak ??

هل أخذت بعين الاعتبار أن تطبق القانون السابق بدون معامل الأمان safety factor?

هل أخذت بعين الاعتبار درجة حرارة التغذية عند الوصول إلى المكان المراد تكييفه (يعني مو بعد الوشيعة مباشرة ...يعني حسب القيمة اللي انت ضفتها بسبب ارتفاع درجة الحرارة ضمن الدكت) ؟

هدول نقاط عالسريع لتفكر فيهم بس 

إزا لسا عندك لبس بالموضوع منشوف القصة بشكل أعمق


----------



## nezarmohamed (3 يناير 2013)

انا عارف ان الموضوع يمكن يكون عايز شرح تفصيلى عن كدة و ممكن تكون الفكرة مش واضحة اوى لكن انا تحت امر اى مهندس فى اى سؤال او استفسار و اسف على الاطالة و اسف لو معرفتش اشرح كويس و اتمنى ان يكون جانبنى الصواب


----------



## فرج فركاش (3 يناير 2013)

شكرا جزيلا للمهندس كاسر فهو عون لكل مهندس ربى يجازيه الف خير ويبارك فيه ونعم المهندس


----------



## ronaldomedo (4 يناير 2013)

nezarmohamed قال:


> كل الكلام اللى قالو اخوانا عن موضوع ضبط درجة حرارة الsupply air مضبوط مية فى المية يعنى الهاب بيطلب منك انك تديلو supply air tempreture او الcfm و ال bypass factor و الا مش هايقدر يحسبلك
> طيب هو الهاب بيعمل اية هو اول حاجة بيحسب الgrand sensible heat factor GSHF و ده عبارة عن الحمل الحسى الكلى على الحسى و الكامل الكلى و بيطلع بميل معين حسب نسبة الsensible to latent فى العاده 0.8 بس مش شرط يعنى مفيش حاجة اسمها لازم يعنى زى الأخوة اللى بيفترضوا ان لازم الطن يبقى 300-400 cfm و دة بنسمية rule of thumb يعنى نبقى نقارن بية نتايجنا بس مش دايما بيكون صح زى بردوا 1ton لكل 12 متر دى كلها افتراضات مش بالضرورة تكون صحيحة عشان كل مشروع و لة ظروفة و زى مانتا عارف ان حسابات الcfm بتعتمد على الحمل الحسى و ليس الكلى



الله عليك والله الكلام دا يا اما قولته لزملائى ومديرى ومحدش مقتنع لحد مكهرت نفسى وحسيت انى مش فاهم حاجه

ارجو من حضرتك لا تبخل علينا بتعليقات وتفيدنا وارجوك استمر


----------



## ronaldomedo (4 يناير 2013)

nezarmohamed قال:


> الاليت مش ماشى زى الهاب عشان يحسب الcfm يقوم يحسبة على حمل الغرفة يعنى room total load مش الكلى زى الهاب و كلاهما صح فيقسم حمل الغرفة على فرق السبلاى اللى انا محددة و الroom design tempاللى انا كمان محددة و بعدين يقوم مزود الfresh air على كمية الهواء اللى حسبها و يضيفها على هواء الغرفة فتطلع معاة كمية الهواء زيادة اللى حتدخل عند درجة السبلاى اللى انا محددها و دة حيسقع الغرفة يقوم يقولك عايز تعالج الزيادة ازاى و معندكش اختيار غير انك تسخن و قايل بالحرف this option is used when the supply air is greater than the required to meet the building load و مديك 3 اختيارات reheat,reserve,adjustو حتلاقى فى جميع الاحوال حيسخن وده عشان الخطين متقطعوش عند درجة الحرارة اللى انت مدييهالة مع انة لو حرك ال gshf شوية حتظبط معاة و ساعات بتطلع مظبوطة لما الحمل الحسى يكون اكبر نسبيا من الكامن و الخطين يتقاطعوا و ساعتها يبقى يا دار مدخلك شر و مش حنحتاج نسخن



معلش انا دماغى لفت فى النقطه دى ياريت توضحها ان امكن


----------



## ronaldomedo (4 يناير 2013)

nezarmohamed قال:


> انا عارف ان الموضوع يمكن يكون عايز شرح تفصيلى عن كدة و ممكن تكون الفكرة مش واضحة اوى لكن انا تحت امر اى مهندس فى اى سؤال او استفسار و اسف على الاطالة و اسف لو معرفتش اشرح كويس و اتمنى ان يكون جانبنى الصواب



جزاك الله خيرا يا بشمهندس لكن ارجو من حضرتك تطبيق كلامك على مثال بمعنى انا لو جالى مشروع وعايز تكون النتائج او الحسابات مظبوطه الا حد ما فى كل شيىء من حمل وكمية هواء للغرفة ايه المتطلبات المطلوبه منى اخدها فى عين الاعتبار واكون متاكد انها دقيقة 

اتمنى تكون فاهم قصدى


----------



## nezarmohamed (4 يناير 2013)

ronaldomedo قال:


> الله عليك والله الكلام دا يا اما قولته لزملائى ومديرى ومحدش مقتنع لحد مكهرت نفسى وحسيت انى مش فاهم حاجه
> 
> ارجو من حضرتك لا تبخل علينا بتعليقات وتفيدنا وارجوك استمر




يا باشا أنا تحت أمرك في أي حاجه ولا ادعى أن كل ما قلته صواب و لكن يخضع للمناقشة و الإقناع و هو اجتهاد شخصى من عده مصادر حيث أن المعلومات بخصوص هذه المواضيع قليله جداً 
بخصوص موضوع الrule of thumb عايز احكيلك أني مره كنت قاعد مع عميل و سألني حتحتاج shaft اد ايه عشان الدكتات قولته لازم احسبها قالى يعني قولي بالتقريب قولته مساحتك كذا و حملك تقريبا كذا و الطن بياخد كذا cfmو السرعة في الداكت كذا يبقى تقريبا المساحة هي دى بس ده افتراض و النهائي لازم احسبها االأول اللي عايز اقولهولك أن مش عيب أننا نستخدم الrule of thumb بس العيب انه يبقي هو الأصل عشان أصلا هو غير معترف بيه عند المحترفين و لا يعتد بيه و فيه كتاب اسمه rule of thumb for hvac لكنه مش مرجع و مقدرش احتج بيه


----------



## nezarmohamed (4 يناير 2013)

حاجتين نسيت اقولهملك امبارح أن نتايجك عاديه و مفيهاش حاجه و cfm بتاعك طبيعي جدا اهم حاجه انك تتأكد أن احمالك مظبوطه و بتعكس أحمال الzone بس حاول تلعب في الsupply temp و الbypass شويه عشان تنزل الrelative humidity لحد 50% بدل 53 لحسن يجيلك استشاري غلس و يقولك أنا عايزها 50 كمان الbypass factor range كاريير عاملة جدول ليه في كتاب load estimation صفحه 124 جدول 
61 typical bypass factor حسب الapplication و هو بيقولك حطوا افتراضي و بعدين لما تختار الماكينه غيروا زى الحقيقي و تقريبا حيطلع قريب من إللي انت فرضته لو فرضك كان حسب الجدول


----------



## nezarmohamed (4 يناير 2013)

تاني حاجه بالنسبه لدرجه الحرارة بتاعت جده اعتقد أنها لازم إلهاب يرجعوها عشان الوضع اختلف تماما عن زمان بيني و بينك أنا برفع درجه الحراره و الرطوبه أعلي من اللي بيفترضها و بجيبها من موقع الأرصاد و المثل بيقول صدق العليل ولا تصدق التحاليل
تحياتي


----------



## ronaldomedo (4 يناير 2013)

nezarmohamed قال:


> تاني حاجه بالنسبه لدرجه الحرارة بتاعت جده اعتقد أنها لازم إلهاب يرجعوها عشان الوضع اختلف تماما عن زمان بيني و بينك أنا برفع درجه الحراره و الرطوبه أعلي من اللي بيفترضها و بجيبها من موقع الأرصاد و المثل بيقول صدق العليل ولا تصدق التحاليل
> تحياتي



تحياتى لحضرتك وياريت لو تتفضل وتحط لينك موقع الارصاد


----------



## ronaldomedo (4 يناير 2013)

حضرتك بتقولى ان كمية الهواء اللى انا حاسبها مظبوطه ومفيهاش قلق طب ما انا لما هختار وحدة 4 طن هتكون فى حدود 1400 الى 1600 cfm فاعتقد ان لازم التقرير اللى هعتمده من الاستشارى يطلع 1600 انا فاهم صح ولا غلط ؟؟؟

وياريت تقولى اعملها ازاى عشان التقرير يبقى طالع زى الاختيار


----------



## ronaldomedo (4 يناير 2013)

بس انا كدا عندى مشكله بمعنى انا لما هختار وحدة من اللى فى السوق يعنى هقدر اضبط كمية الهواء فى التقارير والحسابات والرسومات لكن مثلا لو مشروع كبير شغال بـ VAV مثلا اكيد انا اللى هطلب الوحدة بالطن المناسب وكمية الهواء المناسبه يعنى انا اللى هقول للمورد انا عايز الـحسابات دى فساعتها انا طلب cfm عالى فى ايه الحل هنا ؟؟؟

خصوصا انا لما برجع احسب مشاريع اتنفذت بالفعل عشان اتاكد من حساباتى مفيش ولا مرة كمية الهواء بطلعها زى اللى فى المشروع


----------



## nezarmohamed (4 يناير 2013)

ronaldomedo قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا يا بشمهندس لكن ارجو من حضرتك تطبيق كلامك على مثال بمعنى انا لو جالى مشروع وعايز تكون النتائج او الحسابات مظبوطه الا حد ما فى كل شيىء من حمل وكمية هواء للغرفة ايه المتطلبات المطلوبه منى اخدها فى عين الاعتبار واكون متاكد انها دقيقة
> 
> اتمنى تكون فاهم قصدى


على فكرة يا بشمهندس انا مش بزم فى الهاب او الاليت بالعكس كتر خيرهم جدا انا مقولتش ان نتايجهم غلط انا بقول انهم كانو ممكن يحلو الموضوع بطريقة احسن من كدة
المهم انت خليك زى مانتا فى حساباتك حط الداتا مظبوط و اتأكد ان الroom design temperature مظبوطة و الrelative humidity و الcfm المحسوبة بالبرنامج هى المظبوطة و متقلقش منها دا الناس اصلا شغالة بالهاب دة من زمان و الا كان زمان كل المشاريع اللى اتعملت فشلة ثانيا عايز تحسب الموضوع يدوى يبقى عليك و على الcarrier load estimation الجزء الأخير لو فهمتة كويس حتعرف هو بيعمل اية


----------



## nezarmohamed (4 يناير 2013)

ronaldomedo قال:


> حضرتك بتقولى ان كمية الهواء اللى انا حاسبها مظبوطه ومفيهاش قلق طب ما انا لما هختار وحدة 4 طن هتكون فى حدود 1400 الى 1600 cfm فاعتقد ان لازم التقرير اللى هعتمده من الاستشارى يطلع 1600 انا فاهم صح ولا غلط ؟؟؟
> 
> وياريت تقولى اعملها ازاى عشان التقرير يبقى طالع زى الاختيار


يا باشا براحة كدة لو حضرتك الاستشارى المصمم يبقى كلامك اللى حيمشى و انا كنت حاكتلك على موضوع بترا فى مشاركة سابقة يعنى اما لو انت اللى بتعمل checkعلى الأحمال فا زى ماقولتلك تقدر تغير فى الsupply temp و الbypass عشان تطلع زي المصمم و الاتنين صح يعنى هما مرتبطين عند ثبوت الحمل الحسى يعنى فرق الحرارة يزيد الcfm يقل


----------



## nezarmohamed (4 يناير 2013)

ronaldomedo قال:


> تحياتى لحضرتك وياريت لو تتفضل وتحط لينك موقع الارصاد



اى موقع ارصاد محترم انشالله حتى ال yahoo


----------



## nezarmohamed (4 يناير 2013)

ronaldomedo قال:


> بس انا كدا عندى مشكله بمعنى انا لما هختار وحدة من اللى فى السوق يعنى هقدر اضبط كمية الهواء فى التقارير والحسابات والرسومات لكن مثلا لو مشروع كبير شغال بـ VAV مثلا اكيد انا اللى هطلب الوحدة بالطن المناسب وكمية الهواء المناسبه يعنى انا اللى هقول للمورد انا عايز الـحسابات دى فساعتها انا طلب cfm عالى فى ايه الحل هنا ؟؟؟
> 
> خصوصا انا لما برجع احسب مشاريع اتنفذت بالفعل عشان اتاكد من حساباتى مفيش ولا مرة كمية الهواء بطلعها زى اللى فى المشروع



يا بشمهندس متزعلش منى مينفعش تحكم على كمية الهواء من غير ماتبص على ال supply temp بتاعتة المشروع و ال total sensible load و عشان اريحك عمر حساباتك ما حتطلع زى حساباتى بالظبط حنلاقى فروق ممكن كبيرة او صغيره عشان ال inputs بتاعتنا مش واحدة


----------



## zanitty (4 يناير 2013)

nezarmohamed قال:


> انا عارف ان الموضوع يمكن يكون عايز شرح تفصيلى عن كدة و ممكن تكون الفكرة مش واضحة اوى لكن انا تحت امر اى مهندس فى اى سؤال او استفسار و اسف على الاطالة و اسف لو معرفتش اشرح كويس و اتمنى ان يكون جانبنى الصواب


لا يا ريس متاخدناش فى دوكه 
الكلام اللى انت قلته ده كبير اوى و عاوز تمخيخ و شرح بتانى و يا ريت لو فيه امكانيه يبقى مدعم بخرايط و امثله 
لو مش هيتعب حضرتك يا ريت تعمل موضوع جديد و تاخد راحتك فيه ع الاخر فى الشرح 


nezarmohamed قال:


> تاني حاجه بالنسبه لدرجه الحرارة بتاعت جده اعتقد أنها لازم إلهاب يرجعوها عشان الوضع اختلف تماما عن زمان بيني و بينك أنا برفع درجه الحراره و الرطوبه أعلي من اللي بيفترضها و بجيبها من موقع الأرصاد و المثل بيقول صدق العليل ولا تصدق التحاليل
> تحياتي





ronaldomedo قال:


> تحياتى لحضرتك وياريت لو تتفضل وتحط لينك موقع الارصاد



بخصوص درجات الحراره يبقى حضرتك تفتح ايليت اخر اصدار 2009 Fundamental 
و تخش على شابتر 14 Climatic Design Information و فى اول باراجراف تروح دايس على اول لنك complete data tables 
حتلاقيه فتح لك بى دى افايه فيها كل مدن العالم 
تدوس على المدينه اللى انت عاوزها حيفتح لك بى دى افايه تاني فيها كل بيانات الطقس الخاصه بالمدينه دى 
و ده كله مش هيحصل غير لو انت مستب الاشرى على الجهاز من سيديهايته او باى طريقه يعنى مينفعش تكون معاك الملفات بى دى اف و خلاص لان كده اللنك مش هيعرف يروح فين و يجى منين


----------



## ronaldomedo (5 يناير 2013)

zanitty قال:


> لا يا ريس متاخدناش فى دوكه
> الكلام اللى انت قلته ده كبير اوى و عاوز تمخيخ و شرح بتانى و يا ريت لو فيه امكانيه يبقى مدعم بخرايط و امثله
> لو مش هيتعب حضرتك يا ريت تعمل موضوع جديد و تاخد راحتك فيه ع الاخر فى الشرح
> 
> ...




ياريت يا بشمهندس زانتى لينكات اشرى 2009 اللى هى سي دى ان امكن


----------



## zanitty (5 يناير 2013)

ronaldomedo قال:


> ياريت يا بشمهندس زانتى لينكات اشرى 2009 اللى هى سي دى ان امكن



كان على عينى يا صديقى 
كانت موجوده على مكتبتى القديمه قبل ما اداره ال 4shared تقفلها و كانت موجوده على مكتبتى اللى قبلها قبل ما اداره Mediafire تقفلها و الاتنين اتقفلوا بسبب انتهاك حقوق الملكيه 
و لذلك قررت ان مكتبتى الجديده محطش فيها حاجات ليها حقوق ملكيه صاحبها ممكن يجرى و راها و يكون عنده فريق مخصص لحمايه حقوقه دى


----------



## ronaldomedo (5 يناير 2013)

zanitty قال:


> كان على عينى يا صديقى
> كانت موجوده على مكتبتى القديمه قبل ما اداره ال 4shared تقفلها و كانت موجوده على مكتبتى اللى قبلها قبل ما اداره Mediafire تقفلها و الاتنين اتقفلوا بسبب انتهاك حقوق الملكيه
> و لذلك قررت ان مكتبتى الجديده محطش فيها حاجات ليها حقوق ملكيه صاحبها ممكن يجرى و راها و يكون عنده فريق مخصص لحمايه حقوقه دى




هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه دا صاحب الحقوق عينه منى انا


----------



## zanitty (5 يناير 2013)

ronaldomedo قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه دا صاحب الحقوق عينه منى انا



بس لو انت فى جده ممكن اديلك نسخه سوفت كوبى و خلى كليه حقوق كلها تبقى تنفعه بقى


----------



## nezarmohamed (6 يناير 2013)

zanitty قال:


> لا يا ريس متاخدناش فى دوكه
> الكلام اللى انت قلته ده كبير اوى و عاوز تمخيخ و شرح بتانى و يا ريت لو فيه امكانيه يبقى مدعم بخرايط و امثله
> 
> لأ يا باشا انا مقدرش أخدك فى دوكة انا بس بحضر نفسى و بجهز الدلة و المستندات عشان المرافعة حتبقى نااار و انشاء الله حجيب البراءة فيها بس ثبتلى الموضوع الأول عشان اشتغل و انا مطمن
> ...



يا باشا كل الكلام اللى انت قولتو جمييل جدا و الكلام دة موجود فى الهاب من غير مايدور هو بس يقولة اى بلد و هو حيحوطلة الدرجات و كل حاجة بس انا عايز اقول لسيادتك حاجة عندك جدة مثلا لو اختارتها فى الهاب حيديك dry bulb temp 104/wet bulb 72 عارف دى يعنى اية يعنى relative humidity فى الصيف من20الى 30% انت متخيل دا الواحد عرقة ما بينشفش فى الصيف و اعمل search على درجة حرارة جدة فى الصيف و الرطوبة النسبية حتلاقى اقل حاجة 60% و اكتر من 40 درجة مئوية و الله اعلم


----------



## nezarmohamed (6 يناير 2013)

_لأ يا باشا انا مقدرش أخدك فى دوكة انا بس بحضر نفسى و بجهز الدلة و المستندات عشان المرافعة حتبقى نااار و انشاء الله حجيب البراءة فيها بس ثبتلى الموضوع الأول عشان اشتغل و انا مطمن_​


----------



## Ma7ame7o (6 يناير 2013)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## zanitty (6 يناير 2013)

nezarmohamed قال:


> يا باشا كل الكلام اللى انت قولتو جمييل جدا و الكلام دة موجود فى الهاب من غير مايدور هو بس يقولة اى بلد و هو حيحوطلة الدرجات و كل حاجة بس انا عايز اقول لسيادتك حاجة عندك جدة مثلا لو اختارتها فى الهاب حيديك dry bulb temp 104/wet bulb 72 عارف دى يعنى اية يعنى relative humidity فى الصيف من20الى 30% انت متخيل دا الواحد عرقة ما بينشفش فى الصيف و اعمل search على درجة حرارة جدة فى الصيف و الرطوبة النسبية حتلاقى اقل حاجة 60% و اكتر من 40 درجة مئوية و الله اعلم


باشا
كفايه ان الهاب بيطلع لك احداثيات الطول لجده بالسالب و التايم زون معكوس 
دى لوحده تحسسنى انه مش عارف جده دى اصلا قريه و اللا مدينه طالما مش عارف مكانها من خط جرينتش 
معاك فى موضوع الرطوبه ده 


nezarmohamed قال:


> _لأ يا باشا انا مقدرش أخدك فى دوكة انا بس بحضر نفسى و بجهز الدلة و المستندات عشان المرافعة حتبقى نااار و انشاء الله حجيب البراءة فيها بس ثبتلى الموضوع الأول عشان اشتغل و انا مطمن_​



الدله علينا و البراءه مضمونه 
و مش اثبت لك الموضوع و بث 
و اثبت لك اى حد يعترض تثبيت اهالى كمان 

انا ناوى اعمل شرح للايليت و بصراحه فيه حاجات بتعدى عليا 
ايه رايك نعمل مووضع شرح انا و انت نكمل بعض 
انا اقول اللى انا عارفه و اشرح بالصور و انت تمسك السبوره و تشرح للشباب الليله بالتفصيل 
و يبقى سبق صحفى و اول دويتو علمى فى المنتديات العربيه


----------



## م. رياض النجار (6 يناير 2013)

بصراحة موضوع دسم ... الله يجزيكم الخير ..


----------



## nezarmohamed (6 يناير 2013)

zanitty قال:


> باشا
> كفايه ان الهاب بيطلع لك احداثيات الطول لجده بالسالب و التايم زون معكوس
> 
> 
> ...




يا باشا انا معنديش مانع طبعا انا يحصلى الشرف و طبعا حيكون فى افادة كبيرة و كلنا حنستفاد و بجد حتحس بعديها انك فاهم انت بتعمل اية و لية الهاب او الاليت جاب نتيجة بالشكل دة و حسب بالطريقة دى اكيد احساس جميل لما تحط قيمة معينة فى المدخلات و لما تشوف المخرجات تعرف هو عمل كدة لىة اكيد حتديك ثقة جامدة و تقدر تتكلم مع اى حد و انت فاهم 
بس المشكلة ان هى فعلا عايزة سبورة زى مانت قلت عشان حنرسم psychrometric curves و psychrometric process علشان فعلا من غير مانفهم الprocess ماشية ازاى عمرنا ما حنعرف لية النتايج طالعة كدة و ازاى نغيرها و حنشوف معالجتها ازاى و البرنامج عمل اية عشان يحقق دة و حاثبتلك ان الهاب فية غلطة فى حساباتة او غلطة فيا
بس نرتبها ازاى؟؟؟


----------



## aati badri (6 يناير 2013)

nezarmohamed قال:


> يا باشا انا معنديش مانع طبعا انا يحصلى الشرف و طبعا حيكون فى افادة كبيرة و كلنا حنستفاد و بجد حتحس بعديها انك فاهم انت بتعمل اية و لية الهاب او الاليت جاب نتيجة بالشكل دة و حسب بالطريقة دى اكيد احساس جميل لما تحط قيمة معينة فى المدخلات و لما تشوف المخرجات تعرف هو عمل كدة لىة اكيد حتديك ثقة جامدة و تقدر تتكلم مع اى حد و انت فاهم
> بس المشكلة ان هى فعلا عايزة سبورة زى مانت قلت عشان حنرسم psychrometric curves و psychrometric process علشان فعلا من غير مانفهم الprocess ماشية ازاى عمرنا ما حنعرف لية النتايج طالعة كدة و ازاى نغيرها و حنشوف معالجتها ازاى و البرنامج عمل اية عشان يحقق دة و حاثبتلك ان الهاب فية غلطة فى حساباتة او غلطة فيا
> بس نرتبها ازاى؟؟؟



كلنا في انتظار الثنائي


----------



## zanitty (6 يناير 2013)

nezarmohamed قال:


> يا باشا انا معنديش مانع طبعا انا يحصلى الشرف و طبعا حيكون فى افادة كبيرة و كلنا حنستفاد و بجد حتحس بعديها انك فاهم انت بتعمل اية و لية الهاب او الاليت جاب نتيجة بالشكل دة و حسب بالطريقة دى اكيد احساس جميل لما تحط قيمة معينة فى المدخلات و لما تشوف المخرجات تعرف هو عمل كدة لىة اكيد حتديك ثقة جامدة و تقدر تتكلم مع اى حد و انت فاهم
> بس المشكلة ان هى فعلا عايزة سبورة زى مانت قلت عشان حنرسم psychrometric curves و psychrometric process علشان فعلا من غير مانفهم الprocess ماشية ازاى عمرنا ما حنعرف لية النتايج طالعة كدة و ازاى نغيرها و حنشوف معالجتها ازاى و البرنامج عمل اية عشان يحقق دة و حاثبتلك ان الهاب فية غلطة فى حساباتة او غلطة فيا
> بس نرتبها ازاى؟؟؟



طب انا حقول لك حاجه حلوه بخصوص السبوره 
حقول لك على برنامج تستبه على الكومبيوتر و تبتدى تشرح و تطلع سبورتك و خرايطك و تشاور بالماوس و هو حيسجل كل حاجه 
سجل انت بس و سيب الباقى عليا باذن الله


----------



## mahmood mrbd (6 يناير 2013)

*اخي استاذ نزار ارجو منك عمل محاضرة لنا جميعا لانك والله فاهم الموضوع بصورة ممتازة الله يفتح عليك اكثر ارجو ان تقبل مني هذه الدعوة وليجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك وهي زكاة علمك لله الذي علمك وانا بانتظار ردك نحن في حاجة لمعلوماتك القيمة*


----------



## mahmood mrbd (6 يناير 2013)

*اخي مهندس نزار ارجو الرد طالما انت موجود حاليا*


----------



## mahmood mrbd (6 يناير 2013)

انا مهندس اريد التعلم من خبرتك في التصميم لان لدي مشروع تصميم التكييف لمستشفى ارجوك ساعدني


----------



## nezarmohamed (6 يناير 2013)

أنا موجود و لكن من خلال الموبايل و الكتابه من خلاله مش بتكون ممتعه و متعبه فا انا بتفرج و بس بس إنشاء الله بكره حرد علي جميع الأخوة عشان حكون قاعد علي الكمبيوتر بس أنا اعد والله بفكر ابتدي أزاي و أرتب الأفكار و ربنا يسهل إنشاء الله


----------



## nezarmohamed (6 يناير 2013)

mahmood mrbd قال:


> انا مهندس اريد التعلم من خبرتك في التصميم لان لدي مشروع تصميم التكييف لمستشفى ارجوك ساعدني



شكرا يا بشمهندس علي المدح لكن أنا مش خبره ولا حاجه ولكنه اجتهاد شخصي و أنا تحت امرك بس أنا شغال في جده و المشكلة أن الموضوع فيه رسم للprocesses و حيحتاج وقت لاستكمال الفكره و أنا بفكر فيها مع فكره الأخ زانيتي بس علي فكره انت ممكن تتبدى في التصميم الخاص بك بالطريقه العاديه في حساب الاحمال إحنا لن نعيد اختراع العجلة و لكن حنوضح كيف يعمل البرنامج و يقوم بحساب الهواء و شغل سيكومتريك من الآخر بس كده إنما زي ما قلت قبل كده كل اللي قبلينا عملوا حساباتهم و في منهم كان فاهم هو بيعمل إيه و بعضهم كان data entry و عادى يعني العملية مشيت بس أنا والله تحت أمرك في أي سؤال أو معلومه لن ابخل بها لو كنت اعرفها


----------



## zanitty (6 يناير 2013)

nezarmohamed قال:


> شكرا يا بشمهندس علي المدح لكن أنا مش خبره ولا حاجه ولكنه اجتهاد شخصي و أنا تحت امرك بس أنا شغال في جده و المشكلة أن الموضوع فيه رسم للprocesses و حيحتاج وقت لاستكمال الفكره و أنا بفكر فيها مع فكره الأخ زانيتي بس علي فكره انت ممكن تتبدى في التصميم الخاص بك بالطريقه العاديه في حساب الاحمال إحنا لن نعيد اختراع العجلة و لكن حنوضح كيف يعمل البرنامج و يقوم بحساب الهواء و شغل سيكومتريك من الآخر بس كده إنما زي ما قلت قبل كده كل اللي قبلينا عملوا حساباتهم و في منهم كان فاهم هو بيعمل إيه و بعضهم كان data entry و عادى يعني العملية مشيت بس أنا والله تحت أمرك في أي سؤال أو معلومه لن ابخل بها لو كنت اعرفها



بتقول ساكن فى جده 
كده يبقى تاهت و لقيناها يا معلم 
انا اعدى عليك فى يوم اديلك البرنامج فى ايدك و عيش يا مواطن و قابل منى رساله ع الخاص


----------



## كاسر (6 يناير 2013)

أشكر المهندس نزار على مشاركاته واشاراته الرائعة التي استفدت منها كثيرا واتضح لنا الفرق بين حسابات الهاب والاليت لكمية الهواء

وننتظر بشوق عارم لما وعدنا به المهندس نزار والمهندس zanitty وندعو الله لهما بمزيد توفيق والهام من الله عز وجل


----------



## كاسر (6 يناير 2013)

هناك مسألة مهمة جدا جدا

وأتمنى تعليق الاخوة المهندسين عليها

ويخالجني بعض الشك أن بعض المهندسين لم يستوعبها رغم اهميتها بل وخطورتها.. وهي

أن هناك فرق بين السعة الاسمية لوحدة التبريد والسعة الفعلية (الحقيقية)

بمعنى: أننا بعد الحصول على التقرير بالاحمال نخرج بعدة ارقام مهمة من ضمنها
الحمل الكلي للوحدة أو سعة الوحدة TR Total coil load
الحمل المحسوس Sensible coil load MBH

النقطة المهمة هي أن هذه القيمة التي خرجت بالطن التبريدي TR ليست هي سعة الوحدة التي يجب أن أطلبها!!

يعني لو افترضنا كما هو مثال هذه المشاركة والتقرير الذي خرج معنا أن الحمل الكلي هو 4 TR
فمن الخطأ أن نتسرع ونطلب من الشركة (كارير مثلا) وحدة بحجم 4TR

فلو رجعنا لكاتلوج كارير باكج بحجم 4TR لوجدنا أن هذه الوحدة لا تغطي الحمل المحسوس 47MBH عند درجة حرارة خارجية
CONDENSER AIR TEMP = 109F 
وعند درجة حرارة رطبة للهواء الداخل للكويل
ENTERING WET BULB TEMP= 64.9F

بل الحقيقة المرة أن الوحدة 5TR بالكاد تكون قادرة على تلبية الحمل المحسوس 47MBH حسب الكاتلوج 
وفقط عند السرعة العالية للمروحة التي تعطي كمية هواء 2250 

وبالمناسبة فكمية الهواء هذه تعتبر قريبة نوعا ما من الـ CFM التي اعطانا اياها الهاب 2469


وكما اشار المهندس نزار 
تبقى العلاقة 1TR لكل 300-400CFM عبارة عن RULE OF THUMB مبنية على تقريبات قد لاتتوفر في الحالة التي تطبقها عليها (مثل SHF بقيمة من 0.7 إلى 0.8)

فالعلاقة يسترشد بها ولكن لا يحتج بها

ملخص كلامي أن الاختيار للوحدة يجب أن يبنى على الحمل الحقيقي وليس السعة الاسمية للوحدة


----------



## zanitty (6 يناير 2013)

كاسر قال:


> هناك مسألة مهمة جدا جدا
> 
> وأتمنى تعليق الاخوة المهندسين عليها
> 
> ...


و هو ما يعرف باسم nominal capacity
و يوجد فى كل كتالوج جدول يبين النومينال كاباسيتى عند درجات مختلفه 
و يمكن عند طلب الوحده ان تخبر المورد ان الحمل الذى تعطيه اياه هو حمل حقيقى و هو حيقوم بحساب النومينال 

النومينال لجده تقريبا بنقسم على 0.85


----------



## ronaldomedo (6 يناير 2013)

zanitty قال:


> بس لو انت فى جده ممكن اديلك نسخه سوفت كوبى و خلى كليه حقوق كلها تبقى تنفعه بقى



اووووووووبا دا الدنيا هتضحكلى ولا ايه انا فى جده يا هندسه 

فرحنى بقى قولى انك فى جده عشان يغمى عليا اموووووت وكله يستريح منى


----------



## ronaldomedo (6 يناير 2013)

zanitty قال:


> باشا
> كفايه ان الهاب بيطلع لك احداثيات الطول لجده بالسالب و التايم زون معكوس
> دى لوحده تحسسنى انه مش عارف جده دى اصلا قريه و اللا مدينه طالما مش عارف مكانها من خط جرينتش
> معاك فى موضوع الرطوبه ده
> ...



ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااريت ياهندسه


----------



## ronaldomedo (6 يناير 2013)

zanitty قال:


> بتقول ساكن فى جده
> كده يبقى تاهت و لقيناها يا معلم
> انا اعدى عليك فى يوم اديلك البرنامج فى ايدك و عيش يا مواطن و قابل منى رساله ع الخاص


 قصدك نتقاااااااااااااابل ياهندسه 

اوعى تنسى النووووون النون مهمه برضه


----------



## broken2th (7 يناير 2013)

QUOTE=zanitty;2876138]بتقول ساكن فى جده 
كده يبقى تاهت و لقيناها يا معلم 
انا اعدى عليك فى يوم اديلك البرنامج فى ايدك و عيش يا مواطن و قابل منى رساله ع الخاص[/QUOTE]



ronaldomedo قال:


> قصدك نتقاااااااااااااابل ياهندسه
> اوعى تنسى النووووون النون مهمه برضه



وينك يا باشمهندس aati badri

(هذا تأويل رؤياي من قبل قد جعلها ربي حقا)

ما شفتش الجماعة دول فيما يرى النائم
​


----------



## aati badri (7 يناير 2013)

zanitty قال:


> و هو ما يعرف باسم nominal capacity
> و يوجد فى كل كتالوج جدول يبين النومينال كاباسيتى عند درجات مختلفه
> و يمكن عند طلب الوحده ان تخبر المورد ان الحمل الذى تعطيه اياه هو حمل حقيقى و هو حيقوم بحساب النومينال
> 
> النومينال لجده تقريبا بنقسم على 0.85



اظن الباشا -واغلب ظني به اثم- لخبط شوية
كل النومينلات الحمر 
هي اكشولات


----------



## aati badri (7 يناير 2013)

broken2th قال:


> QUOTE=zanitty;2876138]بتقول ساكن فى جده
> كده يبقى تاهت و لقيناها يا معلم
> انا اعدى عليك فى يوم اديلك البرنامج فى ايدك و عيش يا مواطن و قابل منى رساله ع الخاص




وينك يا باشمهندس aati badri

(هذا تأويل رؤياي من قبل قد جعلها ربي حقا)

ما شفتش الجماعة دول فيما يرى النائم
​[/QUOTE]

لقد رايتهم يا اخي
وكانوا احد عشر كوكبا
وكانوا على الهاب عاكفين


----------



## zanitty (7 يناير 2013)

aati badri قال:


> اظن الباشا -واغلب ظني به اثم- لخبط شوية
> كل النومينلات الحمر
> هي اكشولات



مش فاهم ؟


----------



## aati badri (7 يناير 2013)

انا اللخبطة كتير


وآسفين لقطع سير هذا النهر الجارف من المعلومات المفيدة


----------



## mohamed mech (7 يناير 2013)

aati badri قال:


> اظن الباشا -واغلب ظني به اثم- لخبط شوية
> كل النومينلات الحمر
> هي اكشولات





zanitty قال:


> مش فاهم ؟


النومينل او الاسمى : لا يتغير لانه قدرة الوحدة عند 95 درجة فهرنهيت
اما الاكشول او الحقيقى : يختلف بإختلاف درجة الحرارة الخارجية
و عليه فإن القيم المقابلة لدرجات حرارة مختلفة بالكتالوجات هى سعة حقيقية او أكشول​


----------



## aati badri (7 يناير 2013)

mohamed mech قال:


> النومينل او الاسمى : لا يتغير لانه قدرة الوحدة عند 95 درجة فهرنهيت
> اما الاكشول او الحقيقى : يختلف بإختلاف درجة الحرارة الخارجية
> و عليه فإن القيم المقابلة لدرجات حرارة مختلفة بالكتالوجات هى سعة حقيقية او أكشول​



هذا ماقصدته ياصديق
وفي الحقيقة يتحدد النومينال بدرجتين الخارجية وهي ال 95 المذكورة اعلاه ودرجة التصميم للفراغ المراد تكييفه
ال 95 هي مختارة من قبل ال ari والمواصفات الامريكية اخذتها منهم وكذلك السعودية وبعض الدول
لكن هناك مواصفات تاخذ درجات حرارةاخرى مثل الاوربية واليابانية والهندية
لكن الكتالوجات عاملة لخبطة وفعلا تذكر جداول نومينال لدرجات مختلفة لذلك سحبت توضيحي


----------



## ronaldomedo (7 يناير 2013)

mohamed mech قال:


> النومينل او الاسمى : لا يتغير لانه قدرة الوحدة عند 95 درجة فهرنهيت
> اما الاكشول او الحقيقى : يختلف بإختلاف درجة الحرارة الخارجية
> و عليه فإن القيم المقابلة لدرجات حرارة مختلفة بالكتالوجات هى سعة حقيقية او أكشول​




هو دا


----------



## zanitty (7 يناير 2013)

صح صح صح صح


----------



## aati badri (8 يناير 2013)

mohamed mech قال:


> النومينل او الاسمى : لا يتغير لانه قدرة الوحدة عند 95 درجة فهرنهيت
> اما الاكشول او الحقيقى : يختلف بإختلاف درجة الحرارة الخارجية
> و عليه فإن القيم المقابلة لدرجات حرارة مختلفة بالكتالوجات هى سعة حقيقية او أكشول​



وينك يا شاب
قالوا مشرف المحروسة ولا من درى ولامن شاف


----------



## سامى عبدالطيف (21 يناير 2013)

اخواني الاعزاء ارفق ملف لحسابات بhttp://www.4shared.com/office/CS4sXoq7/alsah8.htmlناية قاعات دروس وسا لحقه بملف اخر ان شاء الله لنفس البناية محسوبة ببرنامح ايليت وبنفس البيانات مع تقديري


----------



## سامى عبدالطيف (21 يناير 2013)

الملف الاخر وارجو اجراء المقارنةalsaheliet - Download - 4shared


----------

